# ANZAC Movie



## gumbyk (Apr 22, 2010)

Just saw this... 
Heroes of Gallipoli - courtesy Auckland War Memorial Museum - Video - NZ Herald Videos

Peter Jackson and Weta Workshops have restored some WWI footage from Gallipoli. It's to be projected on the side of the War Memorial Museum nightly up until the 25th (ANZAC Day).


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool, G! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with the above...thanks for posting the link. 
Derek


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with that sentiment. The Auckland War Memorial Museum is an awesome place itself. Perhaps we can persuade the IWM to show it as well after tomorrow...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2010)

Agree with the above!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link!


----------

